# Which inner tubes?



## AnimalHungry (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a 1981 Toro 724 with 13x4x6 tubeless tires. I want to install inner tubes in them but can't find what size inner tube I need - it seems like inner tube specs online are for the inner tube itself and don't state which tires they fit on. I'm assuming this is a 6" rim, so which 6" tube should I be getting?

Cheers
Simon


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

i found a 13x5.00-6 but not the 13x4.00-6 maybe it would be ok. i believe the 4 or 5 is the width. the 5 would just inflate less. should be fine

6 is the rim size.

number 12 down;

http://www.psep.biz/store/snowthrower_tubes.htm

tubes are forgiving. used to sell wheelbarrow tubes. same tube for 4.80-6 and 4.10-6


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If your tires are 13x4x6 I wuld go with a basic 13x5x6 tube. the 6 on the end is the rim size. Take a look at your rims as you probably want "bent valve" style tubes. Straight valves usually stick straight in and can be hard to fill if you have hubs in the middle of your rims. Bent valve ones come out and are L shaped so they face straight out when installed.


----------



## AnimalHungry (Jan 29, 2013)

Shryp said:


> If your tires are 13x4x6 I wuld go with a basic 13x5x6 tube. the 6 on the end is the rim size. Take a look at your rims as you probably want "bent valve" style tubes. Straight valves usually stick straight in and can be hard to fill if you have hubs in the middle of your rims. Bent valve ones come out and are L shaped so they face straight out when installed.


Thanks! I can find a bunch of 13x5x6 so I'm glad they'll be OK. I'm gonna need the bent valves. The mix between metric/imperial measurement really throw me on tubes and tires.
Cheers
Simon


----------



## AnimalHungry (Jan 29, 2013)

td5771 said:


> i found a 13x5.00-6 but not the 13x4.00-6 maybe it would be ok. i believe the 4 or 5 is the width. the 5 would just inflate less. should be fine
> 
> 6 is the rim size.
> 
> ...


Nice. Thanks for the link! Glad to hear I can't go too far wrong.


----------

